# You Sail Your Boat Alone????????



## deniseO30

Is that the question you get from your girlfriends, mothers, sisters or other females? Do you hate it when they get an incredulous look on their face when you tell them? Like you just committed the ultimate sin? Or you need lots of therapy?  

Funny, I tend to forget there was a time when women were NEVER alone in anyway for anything. What seems so natural now, was once upon a time was social tabu! My Mom was that way.. she never went anywhere alone. Not even 1/2 a block to the corner store. Sad, so sad, but then, that was the way back then, wasn't it?  (enter Ozzie and Harriet)  

My next door neighbor is that way somewhat. Oh, she goes out alone, the post office, the market, etc, but not for long or very far. One time I mentioned that I go to the Opera on occasion. "Oh I don't think I could go with you Denise I'd be scared!" To go to opera??? HUH?  (fear of the highway, the city, the walk to the opera house, too far, too dark are just a few of her reasons) I could go on for hours about this topic  But I'll leave it here. Besides! I just had say something on this, our forum!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Well put Denise, good for you.


----------



## mccary

*Not limited to just women*

Dinese, I don't think that reaction is limited to just women. I sail alone about 1/3 of the time. I get wierd looks from my male friends when I mention this.


----------



## deniseO30

Hmm Joe.. wouldn't expect that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

When I sail my boat alone I get wieid looks from my family.


----------



## sailingdog

My family doesn't sail...so I sail solo a lot. Nothing wrong with that... good for when you're out with non-sailing guests too.


----------



## zz4gta

(<---male) I rented a flying scot in NC by myself and it generated a lot of looks from the other 'renters' who were all in pairs on scots or cats. Its strange how some people react to it. My family doesn't like it, and they all think I'm going to die. But atleast I'll be doing something I like. 

Nothing wrong w/ going solo. Good for you.


----------



## Giulietta

Denise...where I come from women do not get surprized faces when they sail alone...hundreds of women here sail alone, so i don't get surprized you do, its normal here.

Here pretty much everyone knows how to and/or has sailed alone. Including women.

My son at 7 sailed alone, and still does...

I also sailed alone all my life, more than 34 years this year. In fact just got back from my 24 mile stroll to the outer marker that is 12 miles from my marina.

My record doing the 12 miles out, round the bouy and back alone, off course is 1 hour 55 minutes go and return.

I showed Tom and Val the marker... I have been doing it for over 10 years (since they built my marina in cascais). The slowest was 5 hours and 21 minutes.


----------



## Valiente

I have learned more about sailing alone than with others. I take the new steel cutter out alone, but to be truthful, less often than I did the 33 footer, because I have yet to install a second throttle-shifter that would allow me to handle the docking lines in a timely fashion...so I have to pick times when I will be blown ON to my dock, not off, as is the usual case.

But I've learned a lot about docking a bigger, higher freeboard boat when you can't see the dock!

Ignore the nay-sayers. Solo sailing is great, because it is so much better than no sailing at all.


----------



## sailhog

Valiente said:


> Ignore the nay-sayers. Solo sailing is great, because it is so much better than no sailing at all.


You're singing my song. In the past I was always asking people if they'd like to go out, but by doing this I was inheriting their schedule. Here on HHI, you've got tides to consider, along with the usual winds and now darkness. So these days I tell people when I'll be leaving the dock, and that I'd love it if they could to join me. I'm like a nazi anymore -- don't complain, don't explain.


----------



## Valiente

I tell people I don't take passengers, I take crew, and that they may be assigned jobs. In return, I usually cook the dinner back at dock.

Now, do I take "crew" on anything more than 12 knot days? No, not usually. Do I really need them to work the boat? Hardly. But to a culture where the young people are all too acclimatized to getting hauled around by car or van, handing a kid a sheet and showing them what "clockwise" means on a winch is practically a public service.

That and disabling the DVD player while we're underway.


----------



## sailingdog

Well said Valiente... the guys who sail with me are crew... the ladies have a choice..  What can I say... some of us believe in chivalry and still practice it.


----------



## deniseO30

Thanks for the great input guys! I AM TRYING to create some interesting threads but the girls seem to be missing!


----------



## Valiente

If they are all off sailing, that's forgivable. I wish I was.


----------



## sailingdog

That makes two of us... too bad my boat is in storage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I have this weekend and then I'm hauled. I'll be solo again.


----------



## tommyt

Val,

I drive by the Bay and look longingly at the island and wish. Then, I look up at the temp sensor in the car and it says 34 degrees......lose that longing. It's cold out there. Snowed twice this week.


----------



## sailingdog

Wimp...all you need is polar fleece, a drysuit, neoprene gloves, and lots of hot coffee... 


tommyt said:


> Val,
> 
> I drive by the Bay and look longingly at the island and wish. Then, I look up at the temp sensor in the car and it says 34 degrees......lose that longing. It's cold out there. Snowed twice this week.


----------



## SailorPam

Denise I know what you mean. My mother always wanted me to find "someone nice who will take care you". I'd tell her I was quite capable of taking care of myself, but I was looking for someone I wanted to spend life doing things with! Which is what I got  Hey it's Thanksgiving time, a good time to reflect on how lucky we are to be living when we are. What a difference a generation or two has made for our gender, huh? But there is definately an overlap as I have friends and relatives who are very much in the old camp. It's sad how easily so many women are stumped when asked what they want - for themselves. "If time & money were no object, what would you do?" 
I've been there much of my life. I've always enjoyed loading up the dogs and heading out on an adventure, but until I took up sailing I can't say I really got a focus on what I want. I still prefer to sail with Dave, most of the time  But if he has something else to do it doesn't stop me from going out. And I've learned tons by single-handing - about sailing and myself.


----------



## Melrna

As stated before, I single hand about 50% of the time. It isn't my preferred choice to go sailing but when the sailing bug hits I never miss an opportunity to go out and enjoy mother nature. The boat is set up to single hand which makes it very enjoyable, both jib winches , and traveler lines next to helm station. Main-sheet line also in the cockpit. 
The peace and solitude that sailing provides is the best therapy for myself. When I am one with wind and sea it is my nirvana. My only anxiety is when docking with the wind in the wrong direction. However help is always available. 
Melissa


----------



## Valiente

tommyt said:


> Val,
> 
> I drive by the Bay and look longingly at the island and wish. Then, I look up at the temp sensor in the car and it says 34 degrees......lose that longing. It's cold out there. Snowed twice this week.


There's half a foot of "lake effect snow" north of here, but so far, it's still snow-free and above 0 C here in Toronto. Today, it's about 4 C and about 2 knots of SSE wind...crappy for sailing anyway!

I've been out in January, February and March with a guy who used to dock his steel cruiser beside a nice warm-water spewing electrical plant...he would just bash through the ice into the open lake. On sunny, light air days, it *can be* surprisingly nice, and into March, the number of decent days outnumbers the harsh. I suspect the insurers on the Great Lakes put limits of April 1-November 30 because they are operating on "traditional" ice-free date ranges, but more likely because it would be the early and the late seasons that may generate the most claims, and that is not in their interest.

Oh, and the guy with the steel cruiser? The plant closed, his basin freezes up now, so he's hauled out like the rest of us!


----------



## mccary

*Let's keep this polite, please!*



tommyt said:


> ...It's cold out there. Snowed twice this week...


Please, *NO* four-letter words (*snow*) in this polite thread ! My boat is still in the water (Central Chesapeake) and will remain so through the winter hoping for that occasional warm day. Most of my "off season" sailing is alone. I take the warm days whenever they come and recently they seem to be mid week and my crew works (one of the benefits of being self employed).


----------



## sailhog

mccary,
I was going to report tommyt to the administrators, but it sounds like you already did. Good work! Apparently some people don't care that children read this forum. In another thread Tommy used the word "cold" and "ice" in the same thread! Sounds like Tourettes syndrome to me.


----------



## Yofy

Denise are you ready for this? We are currently living aboard in a country where it is illegal to sail alone! Yes it's true. The powers that be consider single handed sailing to be verrry dangerous.  

So, neither Manny nor I get to test our skills alone over here. And that's too bad, because it has, in an underhanded way, reinforced that lack of independance that you are talking about. I do get out in our hard dinghy and sail it around the marina and the bay. Folks think it's pretty weird to see a grown woman sailing an optimist-sized dinghy, but it's my way of getting off with the wind on my own. 

Nothing blows away your cares like an hour or two alone on the water.

Robyn


----------



## deniseO30

I can't help but wonder if in the old victorian days if the ladies had chambermaids attending them when on sailing yachts! Heaven knows the weren't going to be allowed to actually be involved in the manly art of sailing LOL can you imagine? even guess? what it would have been like back then? 
On the other hand every well to do family on the seacoasts had "widows watch" up on the roof. So maybe all they did was sit at home and watch and knit? We've come a long way baby!! (that's a quote) LOL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I sail alone on Lake Michigan when wife and daughter are not there for the weekend. It's an Irwin Citation 34. The only problems I run into are getting in and out of the slip with out entertaining others. We, as a marina community, always help each other launch and dock when we can.


----------



## Gryzio

*I am a little late on this question.*



deniseO30 said:


> Is that the question you get from your girlfriends, mothers, sisters or other females? Do you hate it when they get an incredulous look on their face when you tell them? Like you just committed the ultimate sin? Or you need lots of therapy?


I just started answering here. But, this question is one I enjoy answering. When I tell it (Not always the same), a woman will understand my boating preferences. Most know I have been through Storms in the Sea. Was in Hurricane Rita not too many years ago. The Sea is like a woman to me and in my story you will see she is referred to not as a thing, but, by personal name. Hope you enjoy as others have.

I Love Sea
A Very Short Story By: Gryzio​
I first met Sea as a child. I was standing on the Beach and Sea would play with me. She would reach to me and gently tickle my feet and pull me toward her. She softly whispered; "Come with me boy and one day I will make you a man"! Sea aroused my interest and as a boy, I felt something I had never experienced deep inside me. Sea had a Fragrance about her that nothing could compare. Sea was gentle and playful that day. We laughed and I noticed she had moved me away from the Beach as she nurtured my trust in her.
When I was 8 years old. Sea arranged a Family outing for me. Along with family and friends to provide security, I ventured into Sea's domain. I found myself surrounded by her caress as the land disappeared in the distance. Sea was gentle and she nurtured my Confidence in becoming a man. Sea did become aggressive as I began to head to shore as she did not want me to leave. Sea would whisper in her soft and gentle voice; "Come with me boy and one day I will make you a man"! Again, this feeling inside me began to stir. I did not understand this feeling, but, it felt good and warm.
Over the years, Sea had gained my Trust and built my Confidence in becoming a man. Sea began to work on my heart and place a special Love for her within me. The feeling within me became strong and had escalated into an uncontrollable desire. When I became a Teenager, Sea beckoned to me. Her voice came to me over the mountains and through the cities. Sea would whisper gently; "Come to me now, for it is time you become a man"! The desire within me became aroused and I could remember the fragrance of Sea. I could smell her as a Fawn awaiting her young Buck. My desire overwhelmed me and I went to Sea. Alone, I ventured into her domain. Her eyes sparkled as the full moon illuminated her face. Sea took me into her embrace and gently began to nurture me into a man. She was calm and gentle, yet she had an aura about her of aggression. The love in my heart became strong. I took Sea and with the confidence she had given me, I proved myself a man that night. Sea became very calm and I gazed into her sparkling eyes. I could see her fire had been quenched, but, as I looked deeper, I could she her desires had not!
I have been alone with Sea for many years. Her aggression for my love is strong as she demands more of me as a man. I live up to her expectations of me and prove my abilities. I thrust myself into the waves of her desires and I quench her fire for a time. I subdue and dominate her Storms of Passion. I look deep into her eyes, past the sparkle, I see and know in my heart, I have not fulfilled her desires.
I have come of age as a man and Sea continues to nurture me. My love and desire for her is strong. I become dizzy in her caress of love. I have come to know her heart and her desires as any man should of the woman he loves. Yes, I know her desires now. I understand her needs as a woman. One day I will fulfill those desires, I will give her what she needs, but, for now, I only quench her fire. One day, I will rest in her embrace forever. For Sea, desires my Soul.


----------



## jheldatksuedu

*to sail alone or not*

When given a choice between sailing alone or not sailing at all it seems an easy choice, to sail alone. I must admit I would rather have a crew with a 45 foot ketch but I plan to start a circumnavigation alone. Though I don't plan to finish it alone, somewhere along the way I hope to find a mate and then start a family. To sail a boat alone just takes prior planning and maybe special rigging to help. I enjoy creatively solving those problems.


----------



## chef2sail

The choice....no one can go sailing today so I sit at the dock or go it alone- no brainer,,,where are the diock lines.

Going solo required me to improve my techniques and think more about what I am doing. I do tie in even in the calmest of days as here on the Chesapeake/ Patapsco the stinkpotters can sneak up on you..especially when you are fixing something on the bow

I have learned to fix ropes in my slip to make docking a no-brainer when going it alone. When leaving I cross both bowlines from the dock to the opposite mid boat poles ( pilings so when I come in I have a perfect "V" to catch the boat. First dock line I reach for is one of the spring lines and attach to midship cleat. Then I can leasurely get all others.

The hardest thing about sailing alone is putting everything back together after being out sailing. Especially in the 95 degree summer heat of the Chesapeake.

Some of my best days are when I am out with no one to hear me singing


----------



## gamayun

I do many things solo (scuba diving, kayaking, hiking, foreign travel, etc.) and plan to sail alone once I get my boat and know how it works. Too many times, people equate solo with lonely and that's what I think they're most often surprised about. I do enjoy the company of others so I'm not a loner but for me, nothing else hones and heightens the senses more than relying on your own skills and knowledge.


----------



## xsboats

Sailing alone may hone and heighten your senses, but being alone on a 2 year old thread can be really depressing.


----------



## sarafinadh

*loving this thread...*

I learned to sail solo... and at the marina I learned in there were all these ANCIENT retirees naval guys, sitting in the bahia watching the marina; playing chess and grillin burgers and gossipin like the buncha old hens they really were...

They used ta have a FIT when I went out alone, with my big red dog.

"hey miss, does your husband know what you're doing?"

"you be careful out there, that ain't no place for a little girl like you" (I clock at right around 5 foot ; -)

"you sure you're gonna be alright out there alone?"

"Maybe you better wait until someone can take you out, young lady."

It went on endlessly.. for weeks, while they watched me haul the center board and sails down and rig her up and take her out and play tag with the cruise ships and freighters and panamax's in the canal shipping zones... Wile they watched my dog ride on the bow wavin her plumy tail and swimming along side and then climbing back on to rest for a while... until they finally all shut up.

I knew I had mastered that little boat the day they called to me as I was breakin down and putting stuff away...

"missy, you come over here when you get that rig put away, there's a burger and a soda with your name on it waiting."

After that it was all good, although they used to watch me with an eagle eye and when I came close enough to the big ships to jar a horn outta em I heard about it... ; -)

They loved to scold me for cutting it "too darn close, young lady'...


----------



## saildork

Sara, Deep down inside, they were all wishing they were you!


----------



## HopeFloats

Sarafindah!

Your lovely story reminds me of a quietly spoken French woman named Martine, sailing a 35' steel something, who arrived one day on the Rio de la Plata. She hauled out, did repairs to her rudder and self-steering; all the while with a throng of disbelievers hanging on her every move. 

No fanfare for rounding Cape Horn. Her favourite phrase when questioned about this or that was "Why not?" with a smile, and she never elaborated. She quietly left a couple of mornings later and has been my heroine ever since and that was a good 20 years ago.

Helen


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Melrna

Great story Sara.. Unfortunately this story repeats itself today in too many places. But in the end it is all good! Welcome to Hersailnet. Good to have new faces in here. This thread never dies nor gets old!


----------



## alwheeler98

My husband has a friend who a loaned us an old Sunfish type of boat. It's mostly for ME.

I would like to be able to take our boat out alone, but I start taking photographs and haven't really given myself the opportunity to take the helm AND trim the sails.

I thought a small boat would give me the opportunity to not be distracted and increase my sailing knowledge.

Although, my long term hope is to get good enough to take photos while actively sailing this little boat. Just need to get me a waterproof camera...


----------



## sarafinadh

Honestly, I think sailing a small boat is THE best way to learn. The cognitive/sensory experience is such an excellent way to learn right down to your bones which way to move yourself and the tiller as the wind and waves shift around the boat... until it's instinct, second nature, not an intellectual calculation with every motion.

Currently Himself is learning from SOMEONE ELSE how to sail a lazer on the bay... for just that reason...

Take that little sunfish out all by your lonesome. It's a wonderful feeling being on the water by yourself.


----------



## Melrna

I love small dinghy's... sunfish, but especially Lazers. Lazers for me is the closest thing to sex.. pure joy, excitement, thrilling and never the same sailing experience. I just rented a Hobie 14 in Aruba the other day. A first on a Hobie.
Of course I got the usually lecture.. "You sure you know how to sail, can you handle this boat, it will cost you $25 to rescue you if you dump the boat (repeated 3 times while I filled out the paper work). Winds were light, 15 knots (for Aruba). Launched off the beach, and like a rocket we took off. What a sweet ride it was for over 2 hours. Flying on one hull is a thrill in a half. I can see why Hobie has been in business for so long. With the wind in my hair, hanging over the side, with the mainsheet on the one hand, the tiller in the other, flying over the water, one with wind and sea, what more can a girl ask for! Women get out there and do it! Whether on a small boat or large, you can do anything.

PS,, never dumped the boat once!


----------



## sarafinadh

heh. Iffen you haven't dumped her yer not even half tryin...


----------



## deniseO30

Hey ladies!
Don't forget how we always get unsolicited; "hey, you dock the boat all by yourself??? You did a great job... guess your hubby trained you well! or variations of the same.


----------



## alwheeler98

sarafinadh said:


> heh. Iffen you haven't dumped her yer not even half tryin...


Is that like "If you haven't been aground, you haven't been around"?


----------



## aerie

As one of the few female members of the Great Lakes Singlehanded Society, and after completing a singlehanded challenge on four of the five Great Lakes (Ontario 2010) I have now earned the respect of the men I sail with. I can still remember the time I took my 36-footer out for a sunset sail for the first time by myself. I finally realized I was often singlehanding with guests so why not do it by myself. Now I don't hesitate to cast off the dock lines and head off on a singlehanded passage of 120 miles. I always clip in when by myself, and I have a personal Spot tracker which functions like a personal EPIRB. My best upgrade to the boat for singlehanding: a Raymarine 6000+ below deck pilot with remote for my C&C 33. It handled 6-foot following seas with 30 knots apparent without a complaint.


----------



## jimd333sail

I hope you all have properly rigged jacklines and wear an inflatable lifevest. We lost a sailor in Long Island Sound this summer who was probably going up to raise his sail, and nobody went over to investigate the motoring boat going in circle until hours later when he was probably gone. A google search on rigging jacklines will bring up lots of good material.

On a lighter note, you should see how people look at you when you singlehandedly raise the sails at the dock and shove off.


----------



## winchmaster

Sailing a lone is great way to refine skill as a sailor. It also give us a chance to unwind from the day at work or a moment to ourselves. But in regards to safety is really wise to sail alone?


----------



## T37Chef

why all the ????????? Denise


----------



## mike dixon

*Alone at sea without a whistle.*

I sailed alone for years out here in Hawaii on my Rozinate 28' and 
loved the solitude. One must of course take special precautions
but I can't see any reason to suppose gender differences. But I suppose
it might be like a woman going to a bar alone... every looser in there
(Boat in the next slip.... sailing nearby etc) ...thinks this is 'his' big chance.

Also, thanks for the tank source lead. 'Moeller Marine' doesn't have a 
rep out here in Hawaii but I will chase down a supplier in California.


----------



## ehatch

*nice thread...*

Thanks for all the commentary, it's encouraging (like I need it!). Being able to sail solo is one of the things that draws me to sailing. It's not too unusual for fishermen in my area to venture out alone, some do it commercially. I don't think I'd be an oddity here as a female in Alaska single handing. If anything I'll get eye rolls for not having a fishing/working boat.


----------



## Ajax_MD

winchmaster said:


> Sailing a lone is great way to refine skill as a sailor. It also give us a chance to unwind from the day at work or a moment to ourselves. But in regards to safety is really wise to sail alone?


Comments like this drive me batty.

No matter how many precautions you take (personal EPIRB, sailing plan, jacklines, etc), the answer is "no" it's not wise. It would always be safer with another human in the boat. It would also be safer and more prudent to just stay in your living room on the sofa and not ever sail. Or ride a motorcycle, or go skiing, or.....

It's simply a matter of risk management vs. how much you want to live your life: If you want to live, really live, then you go out and sail alone but you mitigate the risks as much as possible with equipment and training until the reward vs. risk equation reaches a level that you can tolerate.

We are such a risk-averse, wrap-me-in-bubblepaper society today that it just makes me cringe.


----------



## deniseO30

eh... getting out there alone even if just to motor is a great way to decompress. power boaters get out there alone.. and they only have one source of power. Sailors have 3 or more.. the motor, the main sail, and or the jib. even more if it's a ketch!


----------



## deniseO30

T37 LOL that "you sail your boat alone ???????? " was a quote of sorts 

I try real hard to only use one ? in all my posts???
lol


----------



## Superpickle

Please Excuse me Ladies, for intruding..

I have Always thought it rather "Sexxy" a Strong indipendent woman.
But, i know, Some "MEN" feel inadequit around them (sorry, spelling) or Threatend... ... 
My Mom was a wonderful woman and Drove all around the US, Alone.. she had a Ball.. ;-)


----------



## zeehag

my answer is --i LIVE alone---so why should i HAVE to find someone to sail with??
i can do that alone as well.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing alone*

I have only been sailing for 4 yrs. now. My husband always captains the boat - I am the crew. HOWEVER, I've decided its time to learn to be alone, do alone, and enjoy alone. I have reached an age where I realize I now have a CHOICE to be alone - at times, or always. So, I'll start with the sailing - and I'll take lessons, sans husband, so that I will truly learn and have the confidence to take our boat out on my own when it suits me. We initially learned in a small boat (Flying Scot), bought a boat of our own (30' Camper Nicholson), and I have actually been looking for a 22-25 ft. to have for my own - someday. While I enjoy the 30' - I think the smaller sailboat would be more fun for single-handing, but I need to know how to handle the bigger boat on my own as well.

I think the actual sailing is easy - the manning of the lines, docking and maintenance are the hard parts and I want to be able to do all of that MYSELF as well whenever needed or desired.

Can't wait for all the strange looks and comments!


----------



## Dulcitea

I prefer to sail alone to the extent that I bought a cruising boat that doesn't have headroom for my husband, who is not a sailor. Also, I also prefer to race alone, even the beer cans. Yes, sometimes I drink a beer alone on the boat  Gosh, in print that sort of sounds depressing. 

I don't get many comments about being a woman sailing alone. Its more people assume I don't have anyone who wants to crew with me. People are always giving me phone numbers of someone who would love to go out. I suppose I would win more races if I sailed with crew, but I'd really rather not. 

Is something wrong with me? I'm pretty outgoing. Heck, I'd better be, I am a lawyer. In fact, I am a bit of an extrovert, often to my children's embarrassment. 

I am around people all day. I had four kids, my husband works out of the house. I prefer to think I just like being alone and its about the only place I can do it.

But, I still can't help to think maybe I'm missing a social gene because I don't like to keep up conversation in the cockpit.

Alot of you write that you will go out alone rather then not sail, but prefer crew. Is there another weirdo like me out there?


----------



## PCP

Dulcitea said:


> I prefer to sail alone .... Its more people assume I don't have anyone who wants to crew with me. People are always giving me phone numbers of someone who would love to go out. I suppose I would win more races if I sailed with crew, but I'd really rather not.
> 
> Is something wrong with me? ...
> 
> I am around people all day. I had four kids, my husband works out of the house. I prefer to think I just like being alone and its about the only place I can do it.
> 
> But, I still can't help to think maybe I'm missing a social gene because I don't like to keep up conversation in the cockpit.
> 
> Alot of you write that you will go out alone rather then not sail, but prefer crew. Is there another weirdo like me out there?


No, you are not the only one. There are the ones that go alone because they cannot find company and there are the ones that sail alone because they like the peace of mind that is associated with.

For me...it beats a shrink and that's a lot less expensive.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## MysticWind

*Dulcitea*

I sail alone because I choose to. I use to think it was because I had no one to crew, but recently I have come to the realization that several people have hinted that they would like to go out with me but I have made all kinds of excuses not to take them. It seems like I do not want to share the little time that I have while on my boat and I am sure not one of these people feel like I do when I am out on the water. I love the flow of the water, the wind, the sea creatures (dolphins, turtles, etc.), the birds, the sun, the sky, the whole experience of being on the water with the wind in the sails.


----------



## zeehag

i am anticipating a long sail only adventure which may include 4 of us---after which i might just be solo sailing my formosa 41!!!! is difficult to figure on others inside my home as we sail her along lol.....but might be ok--then again ,,,,,,,


----------



## Capttman

Sailing alone is always fun enjoy it. 30,000 miles alone and counting


----------



## hellosailor

denise, if you think your family looks at you wierd because you SAIL alone, wait till they find out you OWN A BOAT alone.

Do remember the smelling salts before you tell them about that?


----------



## Claudia1002

I've heard the "You sail alone?"
I've also heard "You unloaded your boat alone", "You repaired your boat alone", "You restored your boat alone", "You can tie knots" and so on. 
I don't mind people going with me. I enjoy it when my husband or friends join me but I do need days to myself just like anyone would.

What I do mind is people inviting themselves.


----------



## deniseO30

I really love the reaction of the stink potters when a gal on 30ft or larger sailboat pulls alongside a pump out does the deed, then jumps back in the boat spins her 360 almost in place and leaves them standing dumb founded! Gotta love prop walk!


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel

Denise,

I am onboard with your original comment about doing things by yourself. I use to sail my C&C 36 single handed all the time. There were actually a few couples in the marina that would not go with just the two of them. It was full crew or stay home. Crazy. I have also traveled alone to Colorado to ski and Key West for a beer on a whim by myself. I am amazed that people won’t do things by themselves, even in their own city. I go out all the time even if my friends are not available or I can’t find a date. No worries.

I have a buddy with a beautiful log vacation home who will never go there by himself. He says he gets bored and it’s no fun. I am thinking, if you can’t be by yourself and have fun, how do you do it with a group? People are strange and none of us are alike. Maybe that is what make the world so interesting.

One thing I really want to do alone is sail from NYC to Galway, Ireland. It will be the reverse route my relatives took when they immigrated here in the early 1850’s. It is one of my dream trips. Someday.


----------



## deniseO30

Well it may be a distant memory for today's women, but there was a time when a woman was never, ever alone, allowed to be alone or expected to have "selfish thoughts" of herself. OMG!


----------



## NewJourney

I have recently fallen in deep, deep love with sailing. I never thought of actually owning a boat, as it seemed so far out of my economical range, and all of a sudden a whole new world opened up to me.

I have decided that in the next year I will buy a sail boat, and for my first long journey I will take her to my roots, which is Brazil. I have no idea of anything right now, but when I told this to my girlfriend she gave me that exact look... ALLLOOONNNEEEEE????

And i simply shook my head "yes".

Of course I will do lots of sailing in safe waters before I brave the crossing. But I have no doubt in my mind that I am capable of doing.


----------



## zeehag

so far i have been fortunate enough to find crews for long passages when i want them--- i have an excellent autopilot that actually works so i can sail solo if i feel like it..LOL....taint no big deal....


----------



## cmbrossa

*Coast Guard safety equipment doesn't include "husband"*

I think the worst part of divorce was having to sell the boat.

It took me a couple of years to realize that the Coast Guard list of required equipment didn't list "husband" or even "crew".

I bought a 22' sailboat (never sailed before in my life) and a copy of "Sailing for Dummies". Fabulous book.

Much to my surprise, I couldn't get a sailing date even though I was providing the boat. So I sail solo.

I took her out and blundered around until I was too frightened to leave the dock, and then I took up crewing on race boats. Won our Division of the Swiftsure first try.

I got talking to a woman one time, sitting on the bench on the Sidney seawall, looking wistfully out to sea on a beautiful summer's day. She said how much she missed boating now that she was on her own. I told her to buy a boat. As they say, "Cheat the nursing home - die on your Laser."


----------



## Capt Len

Host a glass to Ann Davidson,ladies. Remember, there's lot of men out there, a good boat's hard to find.


----------



## zeehag

i have a good boat.


----------



## norsearayder

zeehag rules,how is the cat ? my tiger got a little seasick coming down from maine,we had a following sea and port astern,seas to 14 foot,we are resting today in provinetown mass,best harbor on east coast[pilgrim landing spot]


----------



## zeehag

the atlantic has choppier seas than pacific , and gulf of mexico even choppier-- so far, bubba has tolerated pacific and gom well..no seasickness-- he gets pissed if there is a major change in his seas or winds or rain and lets me know there is a change coming--he is an excellent boat kitty. i think is a hearing thing--he grew up on board a 35 erecson and this boat so he is well adapted.... i had seasick kitties on another boat-- wasnt much fun--had to make sure thy were in good spots to relieve selves of sickness-- they werent cooperative.


----------

